# S 1000 RR Captures Five Records At The International Motorcycle Speed Trials



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Woodcliff Lake, NJ - September 6, 2013*...* San Diego BMW Motorcycles captured five records with its BMW S 1000 RR at the Bonneville Salt Flats* in Wendover, Utah, during the International Motorcycle Speed Trials by BUB event held August 24-29. The accomplishment comes on the heels of the record set during the previous SCTA Speedweek event, allowing the BMW S 1000 RR to hold on to its title of the *world's fastest BMW motorcycle*. Both pilots, Erin Hunter and Andy Sills, of Hunter Sills Racing, earned records in FIM and AMA 1000cc categories.

Andy Sills of Hunter Sills Racing piloted a San Diego BMW Motorcycles-built BMW S 1000 RR to take both FIM records in the naturally aspirated 1000cc class and two of the four possible AMA records for the naturally aspirated 1000cc class. Sills ran 218.736 mph for the record in the FIM 1000cc Division B Type 1 Class 10 Multicylinder, which is a modified, partially streamlined class, with his fastest pass of the event at a whopping 227.5 mph. Andy also set records at 189.862 mph for the record in the FIM 1000cc Division A Type 1 Class 10 Multicylinder, a "naked" or no fairings class; 217.429 mph in AMA 1000cc MPS AF, a modified, partially streamlined fuel class; and 189.966 mph in AMA 1000cc M AF, a modified, no fairings class.

Erin Hunter clocked 207.996 mph for the third AMA record in the 1000cc MPS AG, a modified, partially streamlined gas class with a more traditionally faired BMW S 1000 RR.

This was San Diego BMW Motorcycle's second event teaming up with engine tuner, Shane Kinderis, owner of Alpine Performance in Australia, and crew chief for the Australian Superbike team Next Gen Motorsports. The team is utilizing a new fairing designed by Mike Verdugo of Catalyst Composites in Escondido, CA. This combination gave the team the fastest naturally aspirated motorcycle at the event and third fastest run overall at 227.5 mph.

Hunter Sills Racing was once again chosen to pilot the bike, as their riders Erin Hunter and Andy Sills are avid high speed riders with a combined 21 years of Landspeed Racing competition. Together, Hunter and Sills have achieved 20 world and national landspeed records on a wide variety of motorcycles, ranging from a custom-built 50cc streamliner to the 220 horsepower BMW S 1000 RR.

"After our success at SCTA Speedweek, we were looking forward to seeing how our bike would perform at BUB," said Gary Orr, owner of San Diego BMW Motorcycles. "The Alpine Performance-tuned motor and catalyst fairing design held up amazingly well under the brutal conditions on the salt, and on the second week of running, it still continued to be very strong. Our senior race technician Cutrice Thom worked alongside Shane Kinderis again, and this pairing proved to be the best pit crew we could have had for this event. They did an excellent job of keeping the bike in peak performance, and I'm very pleased with our results. Our riders, Erin Hunter and Andy Sills also worked very hard and competed really well in several very challenging classes. I am extremely happy to see them take so many records at only the second event with this bike. Once again, we owe a great amount of success with this project to our technical partners."

The next event for San Diego BMW Motorcycles and Alpine Performance will be to support the Next Gen Motorsports team at the FIM World Superbike Championship event at Mazda Raceway, Laguna Seca, CA, September 27-29, with rider Glenn Allerton.

-_Photos: Horst Rosler and Shane Kinderis_


----------

